# photokina databases, what will open your wallet's aperture?



## tolusina (Sep 15, 2014)

photokina databases

Exhibitors, AKTIVAS to Zear

Products, Beetle Kill Wood Boxes to KAPA® tech.

Products print page looks like all products on a single page with tiny thumbnails. A print dialog box will open, page stays open when dialog is closed.

Sorry, couldn't find an Exhibitor print page.
---
What must haves can you find that will open your wallet's aperture?





.


----------

